# Wow, I dont even...



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Belgium?s Senate approves highly controversial bill that would make euthanasia legal for dying children | National Post

"Belgium, which for 11 years has been one of the world's few countries with legalized euthanasia, raised the bar Thursday by approving a highly controversial bill that would extend doctor-assisted dying to children."

Late abortions?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Belgium?s Senate approves highly controversial bill that would make euthanasia legal for dying children | National Post
> 
> "Belgium, which for 11 years has been one of the world's few countries with legalized euthanasia, raised the bar Thursday by approving a highly controversial bill that would extend doctor-assisted dying to children."
> 
> Late abortions?


Can't even wrap my head around that one.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

First it was the old people to help them end their pain filled lives in peace. After all, it's only humane. Then it's children to help them end their pain filled lives in peace. Next it will the mentally ill to help them lives full of mental pain in peace. Then it will be the handicapped, to help in their pain filled lives in peace. ..... see where this is going?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There was a guy back in the 1940's that thought the same way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is how they keep health care cost down killing off the old and the sick young,reduce over all welfare cost.
Coming to a country you live in.
Right after they passed legalized euthanasia for old people ,Grandma and pa starting dropping like flys then mom and dad were just to much trouble.
Kill the old first and the so called unborn first after awhile they get use to it anything goes.
We have planned parenthood offices all over this country killing off child everyday, even when they get caught going way out side the law they are seldom.
arrested. 
You soften people up to killing you do it little at a time until it just don't bother them.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't believe this really surprises anyone anymore? :-(


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> It is how they keep health care cost down killing off the old and the sick young,reduce over all welfare cost.
> Coming to a country you live in.
> Right after they passed legalized euthanasia for old people ,Grandma and pa starting dropping like flys then mom and dad were just to much trouble.
> Kill the old first and the so called unborn first after awhile they get use to it anything goes.
> ...


When my ex fiancé was preggos, we went to a planned parenthood for a pregnancy test. They're was a group of people from PP outside "we can help you" so I asked. They were promoting abortion. I peeled out of there so damn quick, I think I ran over someone's foot. Serves them right. We lost the baby, but not to abortion. Screw that shit. I made the baby, I'll support that baby.

I can't imagine someone wanting to kill their offspring. Even if the kid was differently abled. If I had a kid that was not to full capacity, or constantly sick, I'd still let them live. By killing or dying, that eliminates the hope that there is a chance of getting better.

My luck, I get some rare incurable disease, off myself and the next day, a cure comes out


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey! after you have lived through a couple of kids between the ages of 2-3 and then between 17 - 25 you will understand why I firmly believe in retro-active abortion up to the age of 21.


That is a joke - dripping with sarcasm - with just a hint of truth in the hard years.........


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You're preaching to the choir, brother!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Euthanasia is already legal here. Go to Washington state. It is not for kids yet as far as I know, but that cannot be too far off. I mean hey, whack junior then light up a joint. Sounds like a hell of a party.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I always thought herbs were for seasoning food and not for smoking. (I am one of the 10% that have never tried it)
As for "whack"ing junior .... never really wanted to but I did threaten my kids with being tied, gagged and hung upside down in the closet a few times. My daughter still tells me, "I don't know how I survived." even though I never actually did the whole tying, gagging and hanging bit. I did and still do believe in corporal punishment. My kids learned what was right and wrong early on in their lives. When my daughter was pregnant with her first she asked me to make a paddle for her just like the one I had hanging in the living room. She said that she wanted to raise her kids just like I raised her. (almost made me cry) She won't threaten her kids with the closet though - she thinks that is too harsh.  Her first is coming up on 17 years now - honor student just like she was - and a good kid.

Oh, the reason for the paddle was that my hands were to love them so I used the paddle when they needed discipline. (just like my wife )


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry, I was being my usual cynical self.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Sorry, I was being my usual cynical self.


 We have a right to be cynical sometimes!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> We have a right to be cynical sometimes!


It just occurred to me where this conversation went off track... I was using the word "whack" in the New York/New Jersey context, meaning capital punishment, not the middle America context meaning corporal punishment. I am fine with corporal punishment if the kid did something to deserve it. I even encourage it if the kid looks like they are having hippie tenancies.

So sorry about my choice of words there Paul. That is what I hate about this medium. If we were standing face to face, I would have easily made my point (because I also talk with my hands a lot.)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

With the Fiances children, I only "swat their hands", with my hand, which, literally hurts me just as much as them. 
She does the punishements. I tend to leave the house when she "has to discipline". Thats all Im willing to say..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> It just occurred to me where this conversation went off track... I was using the word "whack" in the New York/New Jersey context, meaning capital punishment, not the middle America context meaning corporal punishment. I am fine with corporal punishment if the kid did something to deserve it. I even encourage it if the kid looks like they are having hippie tenancies.
> 
> So sorry about my choice of words there Paul. That is what I hate about this medium. If we were standing face to face, I would have easily made my point (because I also talk with my hands a lot.)


Inor,
I grew up with 11 other siblings - I have a real thick hide and I was not angered or insulted by your post. I did misunderstand the WHACK thing but only because of the prior posts talking about euthanasia. I also read the sarcasm in your post - or at least perceived some sarcasm. You have nothing to feel bad about - and there is no need to clarify for me. I just rarely let things get under my skin. When things do get under my skin I can and do let folks know without having to guess at it. We're good in my book. How about in yours?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Inor,
> I grew up with 11 other siblings - I have a real thick hide and I was not angered or insulted by your post. I did misunderstand the WHACK thing but only because of the prior posts talking about euthanasia. I also read the sarcasm in your post - or at least perceived some sarcasm. You have nothing to feel bad about - and there is no need to clarify for me. I just rarely let things get under my skin. When things do get under my skin I can and do let folks know without having to guess at it. We're good in my book. How about in yours?


Absolutely Sir! Thanks


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I was a young mom, my oldest was unexpected. My husband and I (boyfriend at the time) got our shit together and made a killer living for our little one, even at a young age. He left to go into the military, I got my ass working, and we even had a 2nd one, we loved it so much. There is a stigma that young people are incapable, but I did it. I did it well. I have my own house with a nice yard, 2 vehicles, food, etc... so, obviously abortion has never ever been an option for me, it never was. 

As far as being ill and wanting to die- thats the easy way out. I understand it is hard to see someone suffer, but you should be willing to do everything in your power to make them comfortable or help them get better...always hold on to hope.


----------

